# Is co-owning a horse a bad idea?



## bessie2 (Dec 3, 2013)

I have a very close friend and we were considered co-owning a horse. We both are very experienced riders. We would write a contract to avoid future conflicts.

Is this still a bad idea? Has anyone tried it?

Thanks!


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

Not necessarily a bad thing. I've seen it work for several women. Have a contract with an out for either of you. Each of you need to be sure you can afford the horse if the other has to end the relationship.

Good luck and I hope you both enjoy many years of co-ownership.


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

Not always. I know two older ladies that co-own a lovely little mare. They each pay for half of everything, and split the riding and lesson time. To my knowledge it works out great for everyone. One of the ladies has an older arab that she wants to keep in work a bit, but wanted something younger to ride as well. Doesn't really have the time to devote to two horses though, so she does half work on both of them!

Agreed though- have EVERYTHING out in writing. And yes, ensure that either party can afford full upkeep in the event that something goes wrong. You don't want to get stuck with a horse you can't afford if something happens with your friend's end of the commitment. Also, make sure that you have similar philosophies on just about everything horsey. You are definitely going to disagree about something down the line, but you don't want to be keeping the horse at a dressage barn you love when your friend suddenly decides she wants to take up team penning at a barn across town. If you decide that the horse needs shoes, then you don't want your die-hard barefoot friend refusing to do so, or not pay her half of the vet bill because she thinks that something is unnecessary.


----------



## rookie (May 14, 2012)

It can go really well or really badly. I have seen co-owner ships work out well, and I have seen them go really badly. Usually the horse get the short side of this. One of the saddest horses we ever owned was a former great racehorse. He was one of the first horses to make a million dollars at the track and held numerous simultaneous track records. His co-ownership was a group of seven people. He got injured and stopped making money. They all bailed on him one by one. This horse was literally pulled out of a slaughter truck by someone who recognized his name and felt that after making a million dollars the horse should have paid for his own retirement. He was a horse my dad was really impressed by and really felt had been done wrong (after close to thirty years in the equine business). When a co-ownership goes wrong, its not uncommon for the one party to just disappear. No answered phone calls, no paid bills, no responses to letters they just stop existing. Which leaves you with the horse and its expenses. 

Can you and your friend share things? You say you are both experienced riders. That is a good thing but do you share to a T your training philosophy and ideas? If not that could lead to confusion and conflict. What about vet care? Do you split half way? What about riding time? How about shoeing? What about emergencies (vet, farrier, etc)? Do you both agree about when it is time to say goodbye (euthanasia or selling a horse)? Think of every decision that is involved in horses from gas in the trailer to riding style and then if you and your friend can agree or compromise on every element than do it. Have a contract (legal so have a lawyer look it over) and evaluate all aspects of you and your friends personality.


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

To be honest, I think it would in general be a bad idea and wouldn't work out. However, it obviously does sometimes. 

I guess just be sure you're on the same page about everything, and that you're willing to be flexible. Have everything written down, and always keep in contact, discussing any problems before they grow.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

From personal experience...Yes, its absolutely a bad idea.

We will never do it again. We've been burned multiple times.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Eolith (Sep 30, 2007)

My family co-owned for a while. It worked beautifully for a few years, but it got a bit messy after my sister and I went to college. We wanted very very badly to purchase the other owner's interest, but she wouldn't sell. It got extremely complicated and very unpleasant (there were many other underlying factors at play, but I'm not going to try to detail them).

Anyway, we were finally more or less forced to sell our interest in the horse. It's one of the most painful things I've had to do. I'll probably go through the rest of my life having those pangs of guilt about having to "abandon" my beloved pony. Even just writing about it I feel like I'm reopening a wound.


----------



## bessie2 (Dec 3, 2013)

Thanks so much guys! I really appreciate all of your answers. I think I am going to avoid co owning for now.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

In general I think it's a bad idea for two people who can't afford it in their own to share a horse. What happens if one person can't rummage the money together one month? The bills are still due even if you don't have the cash. Or if the horse gets hurt enough to need an emergency vet?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

DancingArabian said:


> In general I think it's a bad idea for two people who can't afford it in their own to share a horse. What happens if one person can't rummage the money together one month? The bills are still due even if you don't have the cash. Or if the horse gets hurt enough to need an emergency vet?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I agree that it's a bad idea to go into it just because you can't pay for the horse's basic/emergency expenses. Which is why I think that both parties should be capable of covering everything in the event that something goes wrong. I think it makes more sense for someone that doesn't necessarily have the time or inclination to keep a horse in full work. Like the lady that I know- she has a semi-retired gelding that she puts half work into to keep him in shape, and as such doesn't have time to fully devote to another horse. 

But... a lease is always an option as well.


----------



## acorn (Nov 27, 2012)

Put me on the list who thinks it is a bad idea to co-own a horse, a dog or a man.
I'll share a lot of things but not those three.


----------



## frlsgirl (Aug 6, 2013)

I suppose it could work out under certain circumstances. But why take a chance on something like that? I personally would avoid such an arrangement.


----------



## TessaMay (Jul 26, 2013)

I've had a very bad experience with it, but I was also dumb and did not have a contract. If you have a very specific contract then it can work, but it can also be a huge headache. 

I'd say if you can afford to have a horse owned only by you do it. If you want him ridden more often or a break on costs then attempt to lease him out to someone. That way you are still in full control of the horse.


----------



## Regula (Jan 23, 2012)

Also, make sure there are not only arrangements for who's going to ride / work the horse, but also for what's going to happen if the horse goes (permanently?) lame or becomes sick.
It is nice to share riding a horse that is in full work, but some conditions require a lot of time and maintenance with an unknown outcome whether the horse will ever be able to be ridden again. 

If one party is emotionally invested in the horse, and the other party would rather just get rid of the horse or pull out of the co-ownership, the first party would still get stuck with all the vet bills and all the work...


----------



## Trailrider7 (Nov 5, 2013)

*co owning a horse*

I have co-owned a horse and from my perspective a bad idea since I ended up the one paying for everything so I guess it depends on who you share a horse with.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Search co owning threads on here... You'll quickly get your answer.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

I watched my husband (we were dating, but the arrangement pre-dates our relationship) get massively shafted in a co-ownership. The situation burned him so badly that he may not ever consider owning another horse, even by himself. 

I vote for bad idea.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

